# إنضمام مجموعة إشراف جديدة لأسرة الإدارة



## My Rock (24 سبتمبر 2009)

نِعْمَةُ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، وَمَحَبَّةُ اللهِ، وَشَرِكَةُ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ مَعَ جَمِيعِكُم

الأحبة في المسيح،
يُسعدنا الإعلان عن إنضمام أربعة مشرفين جُدد لأسرة الإشراف في منتديات الكنيسة. الأخوة مشهود لهم بنشاطهم و مواضيعهم الحوارية التي أصبح منتدى الكنيسة أرض خصبة له، ناظرين و متأملين من إنظمامهم لنا ان يكونوا يد العون في الرقُي بمستوى الحوار و تفعيل النشاط الحواري بصورة أكبر.


الأخوة الأحبة الذي إنضموا إلينا هم:

صوت الرب مشرفاً على منتدى الحوار الإسلامي
**ماريا** مشرفةً على منتدى الحوار الإسلامي
antonius مشرفاً على منتدى الحوار الإسلامي
NEW_MAN مشرفاً على الرد على الشبهات حول المسيحية
نصلي للرب أن يستخدمهم لمجد إسمه في صفحات منتديات الكنيسة. 

مبروك للأخوة و مرحب بهم في أسرة الإشراف. 

سلام و نعمة


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 سبتمبر 2009)

*الف الف الف مبروووووووووك الاشراف  
ربنا يستخدمكوا لمجد اسمه ​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (24 سبتمبر 2009)

> صوت الرب مشرفاً على منتدى الحوار الإسلامي
> **ماريا** مشرفةً على منتدى الحوار الإسلامي
> antonius مشرفاً على منتدى الحوار الإسلامي
> new_man مشرفاً على الرد على الشبهات حول المسيحية


 





الف مبروووووووووووووووووووووك الاشراف 
ربنا يجعل خدمتكم خدمة مثمرة ويقويكم
ويكون منتدانا سبب بركة للجميع
تعيش وترقى يا زعيم​


----------



## yousteka (24 سبتمبر 2009)

الف الف الف مبروك الاشراف​ 
وربنا يبارك تعب محبتكم وسهركم لاجل اسم المنتدى واسم المسيح​ 
ويوفقهم ودائما من نجاح لنجاح​ 
سلام المسيح​


----------



## antonius (24 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا يا روك على ثقتك..
ومبروك لصوت الرب وماريا..
وربنا يسهللنا المهمة بصلواتكم..
ويحمي المنتدى ويديم ازدهاره
وشكرا لكل من بارك لنا وسيفعل


----------



## Alexander.t (24 سبتمبر 2009)

*الف الف مبروك

وربنا يستخدمكم لمجد اسمه
*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 سبتمبر 2009)

الف مبروووووووك يا اخوتى 
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم ويقويكم على الخدمه الجديده​


----------



## girgis2 (24 سبتمبر 2009)

*



*​


----------



## ارووجة (24 سبتمبر 2009)

الف مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك ^_^
ربنا يبارك خدمتـــــــــــكم​


----------



## راشي (24 سبتمبر 2009)

*الف الف مبرووووووووووووك الاشراف*

*وربنا يبارك خدمتكم ويعوض تعب محبتكم*​


----------



## صوت الرب (24 سبتمبر 2009)

> ناظرين و متأملين من إنظمامهم لنا ان يكونوا يد العون في الرقُي
> بمستوى الحوار و تفعيل النشاط الحواري بصورة أكبر.


*يا رب نكون تحت المسؤولية و هذه المهام
سنعمل على تنفيذها بالكامل بإذن الرب ... 
شكرا كثير يا زعيك لثقتك
و ألف مبرووووك للأحبة
أنطونيوس و ماريا و نيومان
و شكرا لجميع الأعضاء على التهنئة الجميلة*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (24 سبتمبر 2009)

الف مبروووووك الاشرف
ربنا يديكم نعمة ويبارك عملكم
ربنا يبعوض تعب محبتكم
ويستخدمكم لمجد اسمه القدوس​


----------



## kalimooo (24 سبتمبر 2009)

​


----------



## abokaf2020 (24 سبتمبر 2009)

الف مبروك الاشراف


----------



## kalimooo (24 سبتمبر 2009)




----------



## صوت صارخ (24 سبتمبر 2009)

my rock قال:


> صوت الرب مشرفاً على منتدى الحوار الإسلامي
> **ماريا** مشرفةً على منتدى الحوار الإسلامي
> antonius مشرفاً على منتدى الحوار الإسلامي
> new_man مشرفاً على الرد على الشبهات حول المسيحية
> ...



*ليستخدمكم رب المجد لأجل مجد أسمه*​


----------



## oesi no (24 سبتمبر 2009)

*الف مبروك عليهم الاشراف 
عاوزين همه ونشاط اكتر واكتر 
لمجد اسم المسيح
*​


----------



## mero_engel (24 سبتمبر 2009)

الف الف مبروك الاشراف
ربنا يقويكم علي خدمتكم الجديده​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (24 سبتمبر 2009)

ألف مبرووووك ليكم و لينا 
ربنا يقويكم و يزيد خدمتكم
كمان و كمان 
انتم ( المشرفين على المنتدى ) ناس كويسين جدا 
لأنكم بتعطوا المعلومة الصحيحة مجانا
أنا بأحب المنتدى ده جدا جدا جدا 
ربنا يبارك فيكم و فى خدمتكم
أنا اشتركت فى المنتدى لأنى كنت عايزة شوية ترانيم على افلام بس
لكن لما فتحت المنتدى ....واااااااااااااااااو 
مش باحسد انما باشكركم و باصلى عشانكم ​


----------



## Aksios (24 سبتمبر 2009)

مبروك ليكم الاشراف 
و ربنا يقويكم على خدمتكم الصعبة دى


----------



## الياس السرياني (25 سبتمبر 2009)

ألف ألف ألف مبروك حبايب قلبي30:30:30:
الرب يبارك فيكم وفي خدمتكم لكي تثمروا للرب الإله

يدوم صليبكم يا حبايب قلبي:smi106:


----------



## Dr Fakhry (25 سبتمبر 2009)

الف مبروووووووك يا اخوتى انتم تستحقون هذة الثقة واهل لها
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم ويقويكم على الخدمه الجديد وننتظر منكم الكثير


----------



## maroo maroo (25 سبتمبر 2009)

مبرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررروك
رربنا يباااركم ويستخدمكم لمجد اسمة


----------



## NEW_MAN (25 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا للجميع 

الادارة ، على ثقتها الغالية 
الاحباء على التهنئة والتبريكات 

نحتاج الى صلوات لكي يتمم الله عمله ويحظفه دائما لمجد اسمه المبارك 

ومبروك لكل الاحباء على الاشراف 

ونتمنى ان نكون عند حسن ظنكم دايما .


----------



## النهيسى (25 سبتمبر 2009)

​


----------



## just member (25 سبتمبر 2009)

*الف الف الف مبرووووك مشرفينا الاحباء*
*تستهلوها عن جدارة *
*ربنا يبارك خدمتكموثمرتها*
*لأجل مجد اسمة*
**​


----------



## امال الوكيل (25 سبتمبر 2009)

الف مبروك والرب يوفقكم​


----------



## مالدينى (25 سبتمبر 2009)

http://up.al-wlid.com/images.php/i2_con2.gif


----------



## مالدينى (25 سبتمبر 2009)




----------



## مونيكا 57 (25 سبتمبر 2009)

*ألف مبروك الإشراف

ربنا يستخدمكوا لمجد إسمة​*





​


----------



## +Coptic+ (25 سبتمبر 2009)

*الف مبروك لهم جميعا
وربنا يكون معهم و يبارك حياتهم*


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (25 سبتمبر 2009)

الف الف مبروك الاشراف


----------



## man4truth (25 سبتمبر 2009)

*ربنا يعينكم على الخدمه والارشاد كمان وكمان 
والف مبروك​*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (25 سبتمبر 2009)

*وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو
انا لسه واخده بالى 
لوووووووووووووووولى
تستاهلوها بجد
ربنا معاكم ويقويكم
الاصفريكه شكله قموووووووووور خالث عليكم
لوووووووووووووووووولى

مبروك مبرووووووووووووووووووووووك​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 سبتمبر 2009)

*الف مبروك الاشراف 
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم​*


----------



## كوك (25 سبتمبر 2009)

_*الف الف الف الف *_

_*مبروووك على الاشراف *_
_*وربنا يبارك خدمتكم *_
_*يسوع يبارك حياتكم*_​


----------



## twety (25 سبتمبر 2009)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/member.php?u=25798


> صوت الرب مشرفاً على منتدى الحوار الإسلامي
> **ماريا** مشرفةً على منتدى الحوار الإسلامي
> antonius مشرفاً على منتدى الحوار الإسلامي
> NEW_MAN مشرفاً على الرد على الشبهات حول المسيحيةhttp://www.arabchurch.com/forums/member.php?u=25798http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/member.php?u=25798


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/member.php?u=25798http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/member.php?u=25798http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/member.php?u=25798

*الف مليون مبروووووووووك*
*تستاهلوا الاشراف طبعا وربنا يقدروكوا*
*ويثمر فى ثماركوا*


----------



## vetaa (25 سبتمبر 2009)

*الف الف الف الف مبروك*
*كل واحد فيكم الف ههههه*

*ربنا يوفقكم*
*ويستخدمكم لمجده ومعرفة الناس بيه*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (25 سبتمبر 2009)

*الف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك على الاشراف ويارب دايما للامام​​*


----------



## rafkam10 (25 سبتمبر 2009)

*مبروك لمجموعة الاشراف الجديدة*
*وربنا يعطيهم النعمة والحكمة*
:99:leasantr:big32:​


----------



## مريم12 (25 سبتمبر 2009)

*الف مبروووووووووووووووك للمشرفين لجدد
ربنا يستخدمكم لمجد اسمه 
ربنا يبارك حياتكم​*


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (25 سبتمبر 2009)

*صوت الرب*
***ماريا***
*antonius*
*NEW_MAN*


----------



## nr_wld555 (25 سبتمبر 2009)

الف مبروووووووووووووووووووووك الاشراف 
ربنا يجعل خدمتكم خدمة مثمرة ويقويكم
ويكون منتدانا سبب بركة للجميع


----------



## monmooon (25 سبتمبر 2009)

*الف الف الف مليون مبروك 
ربنا يزيدكم نشاط وبركه بنعمته ​*


----------



## بيتر منير حنا (25 سبتمبر 2009)

تاف مبروك ليثمركم الرب ويكثركم شكراً لكم


----------



## duosrl (25 سبتمبر 2009)

نصلي للرب أن يستخدمهم لمجد إسمه في صفحات منتديات الكنيسة.

مبروك للأخوة و مرحب بهم في أسرة الإشراف.

سلام و نعمة​


----------



## PETER_OSCAR (25 سبتمبر 2009)

الف الف الف مبروك الاشراف


وربنا يبارك تعب محبتكم وسهركم لاجل اسم المنتدى واسم المسيح


ويوفقهم ودائما من نجاح لنجاح


سلام المسيح


----------



## بنت المسيح (25 سبتمبر 2009)

_*الف الف مبررررررررررروك​*_


----------



## majda (25 سبتمبر 2009)

الف مبروك الاشراف ربنا يكون معاكم ويبارك خدمتكم الجديدة بالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## basnt63 (25 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااجداااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## candy shop (25 سبتمبر 2009)

الف مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووك يا جماعه على الاشراف 

وربنا يجعلها خدمه مثمره 



​


----------



## jojo_angelic (25 سبتمبر 2009)

[size="5"]
                                            مبروووووووك
                           الرب يبارك تعبكم ويوفقكم من أجل منتدى الكنيسه[/size]


----------



## خيرى موسى (25 سبتمبر 2009)

كان الرب مع يوسف فكان رجلا ناجحا 000اتمنى النجاح للمجموعة الجدد ويكونوعونا لنا:crazy_pil:crazy_pil


----------



## جدو كيرلس (25 سبتمبر 2009)

الف الف مبروووووووو30:وووووووووووك
ويارب:94: يبارككم والى الاماااااااام دائما


----------



## لوزه (25 سبتمبر 2009)

*الف الف مبروك مجموعة المشرفين ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم ويوفقكم*


----------



## farou2 (25 سبتمبر 2009)

my rock قال:


> نِعْمَةُ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، وَمَحَبَّةُ اللهِ، وَشَرِكَةُ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ مَعَ جَمِيعِكُم
> 
> الأحبة في المسيح،
> يُسعدنا الإعلان عن إنضمام أربعة مشرفين جُدد لأسرة الإشراف في منتديات الكنيسة. الأخوة مشهود لهم بنشاطهم و مواضيعهم الحوارية التي أصبح منتدى الكنيسة أرض خصبة له، ناظرين و متأملين من إنظمامهم لنا ان يكونوا يد العون في الرقُي بمستوى الحوار و تفعيل النشاط الحواري بصورة أكبر.
> ...


عشرة مية الف مليون مليار بليون تريليون 
100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
مبروك للاشارف الجديد 
الرب معكم​


----------



## مقبل الايادي (25 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام والنعمه لكم يا احبائي
الف الف مبروك وربنا يجعلكم سبب بركه لينا


----------



## فادية (25 سبتمبر 2009)

*الف الف  مبروك  الاشراف  *
*ربنا  يبارك  خدمتكم  ويديكم القوة  والنعمة لخدمة كلمته الحية *
*ربنا يزيد  وزناتكم*​


----------



## idmaj (25 سبتمبر 2009)

*تحية*

*الف الف مبروك*​ 

*وربنا يستخدمكم لمجد اسمه*​


----------



## أَمَة (25 سبتمبر 2009)

أخوتي الأحباء

مستحقون الإشراف...

اصلي الى الرب يسوع أن يبارك خدمتكم لخلاص النفوس ويضاعف وزناتكم لتثمر أضعافا ويتقدس اسمه بين الأمم.


----------



## meeroo_smsm (25 سبتمبر 2009)

ألف مبروك الإشراف وربنا يوفقكم


----------



## gerglys (25 سبتمبر 2009)

*الف الف مبروك و الى الامام دائما​*


----------



## Hallelujah (25 سبتمبر 2009)

*شي متوقع 
روح الرب يشردهم و يقويهم و يستعملهم *


----------



## ايزيس سمير (25 سبتمبر 2009)

*ألف مبروك للمشرفين الجدد وربنا يقويهم ويساعهم لمجد اسمه القدوس*:36_3_11::sami73:


----------



## مسعد خليل (25 سبتمبر 2009)

* صوت الرب مشرفاً على منتدى الحوار الإسلامي
    * **ماريا** مشرفةً على منتدى الحوار الإسلامي
    * antonius مشرفاً على منتدى الحوار الإسلامي
    * NEW_MAN مشرفاً على الرد على الشبهات حول المسيحية


----------



## مسعد خليل (25 سبتمبر 2009)

*الف مبروك للاشراف ويسوع يعطيكم القوة فى الخدمة ليتمجد اسمة القدوس​*


----------



## fredyyy (25 سبتمبر 2009)

*صوت الرب*
***ماريا***
*antonius*
*NEW_MAN*​ 


*أخوتي في المسيح *​ 
*لقد دخلتم حلقة صراع أشد من الماضي*​ 
*ليكن كلامنا مُصلح بملح ليكن كلامنا نور لمن يسيرون في الظلمة*​ 
*لنُقدم بريق محبة الله للكارهين أنفسهم للمحطمين لمن ليس لهم رجاء*​ 
*إشفقوا علي الجمع تأنوا على المُشتتين أطعموا الجائعين والعطاشى للبر*​ 
*لنُقدم حلاوة المسيح وقوته ... فتنهار كل العقائد المشوشة والغير يقينية*​ 
*لنتحلى بطول آناه المسيح نحو الخطاة وصبره على المحطَّمين*​ 
*لنحمل الدرر والذهب الخالص والأحجار الكريمة وعطر الكلمة*​ 
*فتزول كل رائحة قروح الخطية ونجاسة وأقذار وشهوة العالم *​ 
*هلما نبني ما هدمه إبليس ونقوت من أزَّله بالخطية الشيطان *​ 
نحميا 2 : 20 
...... إِنَّ إِلَهَ السَّمَاءِ *يُعْطِينَا النَّجَاحَ* وَنَحْنُ عَبِيدُهُ *نَقُومُ وَنَبْنِي*.....​ 


*:11:.... :36_3_19: .... :11:*​


----------



## david.dodey (25 سبتمبر 2009)

الف مبروك الاشراف والى الامام ياجيش السلام


----------



## Coptic Adel (25 سبتمبر 2009)

ربنا يقويكم ويساعدكم علي الخدمة ​


----------



## kr0mba (25 سبتمبر 2009)

جامده جداااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## استفانوس (25 سبتمبر 2009)

اصلي ان يبارك الرب خدمتكم وتعب محبتكم 
ويفيض عليكم ببركات سماوية لكي تعلنوا بشرى الخلاص
اخوتي الاحباء 
هذا المنتدى بحاجة الى امثالكم 
اقوياء في الايمان 
الف مبروك الترقية والوزنات المعطاة من الرب سلامه علينا


----------



## dodoz (26 سبتمبر 2009)

*ألف ألف مبرووووووك*
*وربنا يستخدمكم لمجد اسمه القدوس*​


----------



## demha65 (26 سبتمبر 2009)

راشي قال:


> *الف الف مبرووووووووووووك الاشراف*
> 
> *وربنا يبارك خدمتكم ويعوض تعب محبتكم*​



ألف مبروووك للجميع ومنورين كثير 30:30:


----------



## wahep (26 سبتمبر 2009)

انا بشكر الرب لاجل اولادة المثقلين بلعمل والخدمة واطلب من الرب ان يحمى فكركم وبيوتكم وعائلتكم واشغالاكم ويعطيكم استنارة وردود حية وفعالة واذا  واجهتكم عواقب او حروب فلاتخافوا ثقو ان الرب معكم لان لا توجدخدمة بدون حرب من عدو الخير  وربنا يحفظكم


----------



## franso2010 (26 سبتمبر 2009)

الف مبروك نعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح تكون معكم


----------



## franso2010 (26 سبتمبر 2009)

الرب معكم  مبروك


----------



## Eva Maria (26 سبتمبر 2009)

* شكراً أحبتي على التهاني وعلى كل هذه المحبة 

صلوا من أجلنا لكي تكون خدمتنا لمجد أسم الرب يسوع المسيح, ولتكون أعمالنا لائقة بهذا الصرح

سلام الرب يجمعكم *


----------



## odyssey8 (26 سبتمبر 2009)

*الف مبروك للمشرفين الجدد سلام من الرب لكم*


----------



## ابن المصلوب (26 سبتمبر 2009)

مبروووووووووووووك الاشراف وربنا يسوع يعينكم علي المهمه الصعبه دي


----------



## جارجيوس (26 سبتمبر 2009)

الف مبروك للمشرفين الجدد
الرب يسوع يباركهم ويستخدمهم لمجد اسمه القدوس​


----------



## الرومانى سيحه (26 سبتمبر 2009)

المجد لله    
ربنا يجعل خدمتكم مثمرة ويسكب بروحه عليكم 
امين


----------



## +pepo+ (26 سبتمبر 2009)

الف الف الف مبروك يا جمعا​


----------



## firygorg (26 سبتمبر 2009)

*[Q-BIBLE]​[/Q-BIBLE]الف الف الف مبروك الاشراف

​الرب يبارك فى خدمتكم



​*


----------



## osamacaesar (26 سبتمبر 2009)

*الف الف مبروك و ربنا يبارك خدمتكم و يبارك حياتكم و تكونو لينا قدوة حسنة و يروا اعمالكم الصالحة فيمجدوا ابوكم الذي في السماء​*


----------



## hg.udl (26 سبتمبر 2009)

*الف الف مليووووووووووووووون مبروك الاشراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااف​*


----------



## youhnna (26 سبتمبر 2009)

*صوت الرب
ماريا
انطونيوس
نيومان
الف مبروك انضمامكم للاشراف
ربنا يعينكم ويكون معاكم
ويبارك حياتكم​*


----------



## مينا12 (26 سبتمبر 2009)

نعمة ربنا سسوع المسيح تكون معكم وتقويكم على خدمتكم من اجل جميع الاعضاء فى المنتدى


----------



## tahiat (26 سبتمبر 2009)

نثق بايمان فى وعود الله كما قال انا هو الامس واليوم والى الابد وان أبواب الجحيم لم تقوى على بيوت وأولاد الله وهو قد القول.. واسألوا الذين اختبروه وذاقوا حلاوته. الرب يقويكم ويعضدكم ، شكرا


----------



## ALDO34 (26 سبتمبر 2009)

:warning:ساعدونا فاننا نحتضر


----------



## maherkrna (26 سبتمبر 2009)

الف مبروك على انضمام هذة المجموعة وربنا يبارك خدمتهم ويعطونا احدث الاخبار     امين


----------



## zezza (26 سبتمبر 2009)

الف الف مبرووووووووك الاشراف و يا رب دايما متفوقين و الى الامام 
ربنا معاكم و يبارك خدمتكم الجميلة 
بشفاعة ام النور و الملاك ميخائيل 
ربنا يسندكم و يعينكم


----------



## هانى جورج (26 سبتمبر 2009)

مبروك للمشرفين الجدد الرب يبارك ويعوض تعب محبتهم ويعينهم ويبارك فى خدمتهم لخدمة كلمة الرب يسوع المسيح


----------



## bero5000 (26 سبتمبر 2009)

الف مبروك علي الاشراف ونتمنا المزيد


----------



## الملكة العراقية (26 سبتمبر 2009)




----------



## juggle (26 سبتمبر 2009)

ألف مبروك صديقي New _man 
لتعيينك مشرف للرد على الشبوهات حول المسيحيه
ومن الان مهامك صارت اكبر واصعب والله يبارك فيك ويوفقك للخير


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (26 سبتمبر 2009)

الف الف مبروك للمشرفين الجدد 
ويارب المنتدى فى تقدم بنعمة مجهودكم المثمر ​


----------



## HappyButterfly (26 سبتمبر 2009)

الف الف مبروك لكل المشرفين الجداد 
الرب يعطيكم النعمة لكى تخدموا اسمه القدوس 
مرة تانيه الف مبروك


----------



## روما 1 (26 سبتمبر 2009)

مبروك نعمه الاشراف ربنا يقويكم ويثبتكم فى الايمان


----------



## femon (26 سبتمبر 2009)

*الف مليون مبروك لاخوتنا المشرفين
الرب يبارك كل خدماتكم ويحفظكم بيمينه 
والي الامام دائما بمساندة وقوة الروح القدس​*


----------



## ابو لورا (26 سبتمبر 2009)

اتمنى ان تساعدوني انا مسلم واتمنى تغير ديانتي


----------



## ابو لورا (26 سبتمبر 2009)

انا شاب مسلم من الأردن أتمنى ديانه تملك الحريه غير الإسلام
أرجو من المشرفين الجدد الإهتمام في ردودي وتزويدي بما هو جديد 
وكيفية الإنضمام لكم والتفاعل في الطقوس الدينيه معكم


----------



## NEW_MAN (26 سبتمبر 2009)

juggle قال:


> ألف مبروك صديقي New _man
> لتعيينك مشرف للرد على الشبوهات حول المسيحيه
> ومن الان مهامك صارت اكبر واصعب والله يبارك فيك ويوفقك للخير


 
الصديق العزيز

juggle

شكرا على التهنئة الرقيقة ، قلبك جميل ومشاعرك اجمل 

ربنا يبارك حياتك وينور لك لطريقك


----------



## NEW_MAN (26 سبتمبر 2009)

ابو لورا قال:


> انا شاب مسلم من الأردن أتمنى ديانه تملك الحريه غير الإسلام
> أرجو من المشرفين الجدد الإهتمام في ردودي وتزويدي بما هو جديد
> وكيفية الإنضمام لكم والتفاعل في الطقوس الدينيه معكم


 

مرحبا بك اخ كريم وعزيز

يمكنك ان تضع اسئلتك في قسم الاسئلة المسيحية 
وسوف يقوم كل الاحباء بمساعدتك في اجابة كل ما يخطر لك من اسئلة 

وقبل الجميع وفوق الكل ، لنا اله حي في السماء 
تستطيع ان تكلمه وتصلي له وسوف يجيبك ، باسم يسوع المسيح .

مع تحياتنا


----------



## milad hanna (26 سبتمبر 2009)

الف مبروك للمشرفين الجدد ربنا يكون معكم


----------



## TOY_TOY (26 سبتمبر 2009)

الف مبروووووووك يا اخوتى 
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم ويقويكم على الخدمه الجديده


----------



## sosana (26 سبتمبر 2009)

الف مليون مبروك الشراف
ربنا يبارك حياتكم وخدمتكم
ويقويكم


----------



## يسرى فوزى (26 سبتمبر 2009)

ألف مبروك لكم جميعا ... رغم إنى أشفق عليكم من المسؤلية ... لكن أنا واثق إنكم جديرين بها ... و الرب يرعاكم


----------



## نفرتاري (26 سبتمبر 2009)

*الف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك


وربنا يباركم ويسعدكم على الاشراف*


----------



## *koki* (27 سبتمبر 2009)

mbrooook


----------



## جيلان (27 سبتمبر 2009)

*الف مبرووووووووووووووووووك عقبال الاشراف
وربنا يقويكوا على الخدمة الجميلة هنا ويبارك تعبكوا ^_^
*


----------



## rana1981 (27 سبتمبر 2009)

الف مبروووووووووووووووووووووك


----------



## مورا مارون (27 سبتمبر 2009)

مبروووووووووووووووووووووك
الرب يستخدمكم لخدمته 
​


----------



## نبيل 2 (27 سبتمبر 2009)

مبروك ليهم جميعا


----------



## bahaa_06 (27 سبتمبر 2009)

*الف الف الف مبروووووووووك الاشراف 
ربنا يستخدمكوا لمجد اسمه* ​


----------



## armiafnan (27 سبتمبر 2009)

ربنا يستخدم كل موضوعاتكم لمجد اسمه    30:30:30:

وياريت ياجماعه نصلي من اجلهم ربنا يديهم حكمه في كل موضوع بيتحركوا فيه

وربنا يبارك حياتكم  اكثر جدا  مما نطلب او نفتكر

ودايما تقولوا  

استطيع كل شئ في المسيح الذي يقويني


اخوكم ارميا اسحق

صلوا  من اجلي


----------



## سامح روماني (27 سبتمبر 2009)

علي العموم الف مبروك بس مش عارف ازاي افعل عضويتي في منتدي الكنيسه ارجوكم ساعدوني


----------



## ادور المختار (27 سبتمبر 2009)

*الف الف الف مبروووووووووك *​


----------



## antonius (28 سبتمبر 2009)

ابو لورا قال:


> انا شاب مسلم من الأردن أتمنى ديانه تملك الحريه غير الإسلام
> أرجو من المشرفين الجدد الإهتمام في ردودي وتزويدي بما هو جديد
> وكيفية الإنضمام لكم والتفاعل في الطقوس الدينيه معكم


اهلاً بك حبيبي..
نحن دائماً في الخدمة...
في الاردن كنائس كثيرة ويمكنك الذهاب اليها واخذ كتاب مقدس...
اقرأه وتعلم وآمن ..والرب سيرشدك


----------



## zama (28 سبتمبر 2009)

مبروووووووووووووووك يا حبايبى على الرتبة الجديدة ..

ربنا معاكم كلكم ويساعدكم ..

ودايما متوفقين ..


----------



## besho55 (28 سبتمبر 2009)

مبرووووووووووووووك للمشرفين​


----------



## طير المهاجر (28 سبتمبر 2009)

بسم الله القوى

الف الف مبرووك الاشراف

وربنا يبارك خدمتكم ويعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## فراشه المنتدى (29 سبتمبر 2009)

مبرووووووووووووووووووووووك على الاشراف 
ربنا ييبارك فى خدمتكم


----------



## ايميليا (29 سبتمبر 2009)

الأخوة الأحبة الذي إنضموا إلينا هم: 

صوت الرب مشرفاً على منتدى الحوار الإسلامي​
**ماريا** مشرفةً على منتدى الحوار الإسلامي​
antonius مشرفاً على منتدى الحوار الإسلامي​
NEW_MAN مشرفاً على الرد على الشبهات حول المسيحية​


*ألف مبروك و أعانكم الرب لدعواه .. *
*مع خالص ودي ..*​


----------



## aminmina (29 سبتمبر 2009)

*مبروك وربنا يزيد  من امثالكم ....الحصاد كثير... والفعلة قليلون*​


----------



## احمد طه (30 سبتمبر 2009)

الفففففففففففففففف مببببببببببببرررررررررررررررروووووووووووووووووووك للمشرفين الجدد


----------



## احمد طه (30 سبتمبر 2009)

ان الله لا يضيع اجر من احسن عملا


----------



## ponponayah (30 سبتمبر 2009)

*الف مبرووووووووووووووك
يسوع يبارك خدمتكم فى اسمة​*


----------



## s5r yasoo3 (30 سبتمبر 2009)

صوت الرب مشرفاً على منتدى الحوار الإسلامي 
**ماريا** مشرفةً على منتدى الحوار الإسلامي 
antonius مشرفاً على منتدى الحوار الإسلامي 
NEW_MAN مشرفاً على الرد على الشبهات حول المسحية


D:\ãÓíÍíÇÊ\ÕæÑ\14549.imgcache[1].gifD:\ãÓíÍíÇÊ\ÕæÑ\ 
*الف مبروك الاشراف ويبنا يبارك تعب محبتكم *
ربنا يستخدمكم لمجد اسمه ويرفعكم من مجد لمجد ومجده من خلالكم يري
امين​


----------



## s5r yasoo3 (30 سبتمبر 2009)




----------



## smmpr1993 (30 سبتمبر 2009)

الف الف مبرووووووووووووك الاشراف

وربنا يبارك خدمتكم ويعوض تعب محبتكم 

smmpr


----------



## kaiser (1 أكتوبر 2009)




----------



## kaiser (1 أكتوبر 2009)




----------



## kaiser (1 أكتوبر 2009)

* ليكمّلكم في كل عمل صالح لتصنعوا مشيئته عاملا فيكم ما يرضي امامه بيسوع المسيح الذي له المجد الى ابد الآبدين .........................  آمين ​*


----------



## alhor (1 أكتوبر 2009)

my rock قال:


> نِعْمَةُ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، وَمَحَبَّةُ اللهِ، وَشَرِكَةُ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ مَعَ جَمِيعِكُم
> 
> الأحبة في المسيح،
> يُسعدنا الإعلان عن إنضمام أربعة مشرفين جُدد لأسرة الإشراف في منتديات الكنيسة. الأخوة مشهود لهم بنشاطهم و مواضيعهم الحوارية التي أصبح منتدى الكنيسة أرض خصبة له، ناظرين و متأملين من إنظمامهم لنا ان يكونوا يد العون في الرقُي بمستوى الحوار و تفعيل النشاط الحواري بصورة أكبر.
> ...




الف مبروك 
الرب يعنكم ويعوضكم تعب خدمتكم ومحبتكم 
وانتم اهل لها الرب يباركم​


----------



## rokman (1 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا ليكم الاول 
وثانيا الف مبروك عليكم الاشراف وربنا يسندكم ويبارك خدمتكم 
واذكروني في صلاتكم


----------



## هنرى شنودة (1 أكتوبر 2009)

الف مبروك وربنايعوضكم على تعبكم ونرجو منكم المززززززيد:Love_Letter_Open:


----------



## shadehnageb (2 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا على محبتكم الية الرب عوض تعب المحبة]


----------



## هنرى شنودة (2 أكتوبر 2009)

الف مبروووووووك لكل المشرفين الجدد وربنا يبارك خدمتكم


----------



## وسام الشقى (2 أكتوبر 2009)

*الف مبروك على الاشراف للجميع*​ 
*وربنا يبارك تعب محبتكم وسهركم لاجل اسم المنتدى واسم المسيح*​ 
*ويوفقهم ودائما فى الاشراف على الموضوعات الحاسمة*​ 
*سلام المسيح معكم جميعا*
*والرب يباركك *
:17_1_34[1]::17_1_34[1]::17_1_34[1]:​


----------



## مارين بنت الرب (2 أكتوبر 2009)

الف مبروك وربنا ياوكم ويكون معكم


----------



## نجاح كاظم عبد (2 أكتوبر 2009)

الف الف الف مبروك على الاشراف ربنا يبارك ويقدركم على كل شئ


----------



## هنرى شنودة (3 أكتوبر 2009)

الف مبروك الاشراف وربنا يقدركم على مهام هذة المهمه                             لا تخف لانى معك


----------



## shade (4 أكتوبر 2009)

الف الف مبروك الرب معاكم ويحافظ عليكى


----------



## شنودة بستان (5 أكتوبر 2009)

الف مبروووووووووووووك ليكم
وربنا يستخدمكم لمجد اسمه​


----------



## sameh7610 (5 أكتوبر 2009)

*الف الف مبروووووووووك 

          على

     الاشـــــــراف​*


----------



## shadehnageb (6 أكتوبر 2009)

الف مبروك المنتد ى الرب يبارك الخدمة


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 أكتوبر 2009)

*الف مليوووووووووووووون مبروووووووووووووووك*
*وبعتذر انها متأخرة*
*ويارب دايما في تقدم *
*ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم*​


----------



## مارين بنت الرب (7 أكتوبر 2009)

الف مبروك


----------



## Maria Salib (9 أكتوبر 2009)

باسم الاب والابن والروح القدس اله واحد امين
باسمى وباسم كل مسيحي امن بالرب يسوع
وامن بكتابه المقدس
ابارك واهنى اخوتى واحبائى المشرفين الجدد واشكر باقى مشرفى المنتدى على خدماتهم ومجهوداتهم
مصلية للرب و داعية ان يبارك خطواتهم تجاه نشر المسيحيه
ويبارك مجدهم فى توعية غير المسيحيين وهدايتهم لهم
بمجد الرب يسوع المسيح
مليون مبروك علينا انتم وعلى كل المسيحيين
انا بحبكم
واتمنى ان يباركنى الرب بخدمة المسيحيه والمسيحيين
واتمنى انكم تكونوا دايما قادرين على العطاء والى الامام دايما يا رب
30:30:30:30:
:sami73:


----------



## الأخت مايا (9 أكتوبر 2009)

الففففففففففففففففف  مبروك  
الان اصبحت المهمة اصعب ولكن ليس هناك شيء سهل مع يسوع
اتكلو عليه ودعوه هو يعمل لتصل كلمته

الله يباركن


----------



## صلاح الصفتي (10 أكتوبر 2009)

مع تمنياتي بالنجاح والتوفيق


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (10 أكتوبر 2009)

ربنا يعوضكو تعب محبتكوم كمان وكمان من اجل رفع اسمو القدوس


----------



## maro sweety (11 أكتوبر 2009)

الف مليوووووووووووووون مبروك للمشرفين الجدد


----------



## يسرى فوزى (14 أكتوبر 2009)

أنا آسف أننى أسأل هذا السؤال: أين الرد الذى كتبته منذ  أسبوعين؟  بل أين جميع الردود التى كتبتها. و لماذا لا أجدها؟؟؟  و شكرا


----------



## جمانا جوابره (14 أكتوبر 2009)

*:36_3_11:الف مبررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررروك الاشراف*​ 
*بطلب من رب المجد أن يعطيكم القوة الاكبر للقيام بهذا العمل الجميل وتوعيت المحبين*​ 
*:36_3_13:سلام ونعمة الرب معكم*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (16 أكتوبر 2009)

الف مبروووووووووووك
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم​


----------



## rota_doos (16 أكتوبر 2009)

راشي قال:


> *الف الف مبرووووووووووووك الاشراف*​
> 
> 
> *وربنا يبارك خدمتكم ويعوض تعب محبتكم*​


 merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## tasoni queena (17 أكتوبر 2009)

الف مبروك 

ماريا - انطونيوس- نيو مان -صوت الرب​


----------



## جمانا جوابره (17 أكتوبر 2009)

*الى أجمل وأرق  mana mana*

*ربنا يحفظك ويبارك أهلك فيكي يا أجمل ملاك ك ك ك ك ك ك ك ك ك ك*:36_22_25::36_3_16::36_3_19:


----------



## kaiser (18 أكتوبر 2009)

ربي يحفظك ​


----------



## مارديني مان (19 أكتوبر 2009)

الف مبروك بالمشرفين الجدد
واصلّي طالبا من الرب يسوع المسيح ان يحفظكم في هذه الخدمة وبيان طريق الحق لأعزّائنا المسلمين
الرب يبارككم


----------



## جمانا جوابره (20 أكتوبر 2009)

*الاحبة بالمسيح*
*فليكن فيكم فكر الطاعة*
*فليكن فيكم هذا الفكر *
*الذي في المسيح يسوع أيضا:*
*الذي إذ كان في صورة الله،*
*لم يحسب خلسة*
*أن يكون معادلا لله*
*لكنه أخلى نفسه ،*
*آخذا صورة عبد‘*
*صائرا في شبه الناس *
*وإذ وجد في الهيئة كإنسان ، *
*وضع نفسه*
*وأطاع حتى الموت*
*موت الصليب.*


----------



## samira farid (21 أكتوبر 2009)

الف مبروك  ا لاشراف والى  الامام دائما


----------



## احمد طه (23 أكتوبر 2009)

الف مبروك احنا مش بنسئ الى الدين المسحيى ولكن تحمى الدين الاسلامى


----------



## pop_000 (25 أكتوبر 2009)

انت حنين يارب:Love_Letter_Send:


----------



## لوقا عادل (25 أكتوبر 2009)

_مبروك للاخوة الي انضمو الي اسرة المشرفين 
ربنا يباركك مجهوداتكم
_​


----------



## ميمو بنت المسيح (26 أكتوبر 2009)

الف مبروك الاشراف على اخواتى 
وربنا معاهم فى خدمتهم وربنا يقويهم


----------



## سهير كمال (3 نوفمبر 2009)

الرب يبارك حياتكم وتثمرون ثلاثون وستون ومائة. نفسي أنضم لمجموعة جديدة. شكراً على تعب محبتكم


----------



## ناصر الحب (8 نوفمبر 2009)

أشكر الإدارة و ليبارك الرب فيها


----------



## +febronia+ (11 نوفمبر 2009)

**مبروك**​


----------



## جمانا جوابره (13 نوفمبر 2009)

*:ab2:الف مبروووووووووووووووووووووك* :ab8:​ 

*الرب يبارك بالاعضاء الجدد*
* g_jumana******.com*
*كل الصلاة والثقة معكم:16_4_9:*


----------



## ناصر الحب (14 نوفمبر 2009)

مرحباااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
 أنا أود أن أكون صديق لأعضاء المنتدى و أسرة المنتدى الكريم و المجيد...........
          أرجو منكم كل خير.......وعليكم السلام


----------



## جمانا جوابره (14 نوفمبر 2009)

*سلام الرب يكون معك *



*نورررررررررررررررررررررررررررت المنتدى     30:       *


----------



## joker46 (17 نوفمبر 2009)

الف الف مبروك30:30:30:
واحلا زغروته


----------



## ماريو ايهاب (18 نوفمبر 2009)

الف مبروووووووووووووووووووووك الاشراف 
ربنا يجعل خدمتكم خدمة مثمرة ويقويكم
ويكون منتدانا سبب بركة للجميع
تعيش وترقى


----------



## ميرو جوجو (19 نوفمبر 2009)

ألف ألف ألف مبروك الإشراف ربنا يتمجد فيكم وتكونوا سبب بركة لولاده


----------



## abbamid (20 نوفمبر 2009)

مبروك للأخوة الجدد وفقكم الرب​


----------



## تونى وائل (21 نوفمبر 2009)

my rock قال:


> نِعْمَةُ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، وَمَحَبَّةُ اللهِ، وَشَرِكَةُ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ مَعَ جَمِيعِكُم
> 
> الأحبة في المسيح،
> يُسعدنا الإعلان عن إنضمام أربعة مشرفين جُدد لأسرة الإشراف في منتديات الكنيسة. الأخوة مشهود لهم بنشاطهم و مواضيعهم الحوارية التي أصبح منتدى الكنيسة أرض خصبة له، ناظرين و متأملين من إنظمامهم لنا ان يكونوا يد العون في الرقُي بمستوى الحوار و تفعيل النشاط الحواري بصورة أكبر.
> ...


 الف الف مبروك وربنا يعينكم على الموهمة دى


----------



## H!$t@m!ne (25 نوفمبر 2009)

مبروك


----------



## +febronia+ (25 نوفمبر 2009)

*



مبروك*​


----------



## نونوس14 (25 نوفمبر 2009)

مبببببببببببببببروك:99::99::99::big29::big29::17_1_34[1]::16_4_8::748pf::Turtle_Dove:


----------



## لي شربل (28 نوفمبر 2009)

*شكراَ الرب للبركة 
فينا نصلي لتكون ثمار خدمتهم ثلاثون وستون ومائة
رب الحصاد فيه يرسل الفعلة كل حين لحصاده .
الرب يبارك جميعكم
*​


----------



## بابا سمير (30 نوفمبر 2009)

عاوز انضم لأسرة الإشراف بالمنتدى وسوف اقوم بكتابة موضوعات روحية كثيرة وبياناتى :

السن : 59 سنة
الوظيفة : مدير عام بالتربية والتعليم


بابا سمير    بنعمة المسيح


شكرا


----------



## بابا سمير (23 ديسمبر 2009)

فين الرد مفيش اى حاجة أنا طلبت اشتراكى لأكون مشرفا بالمنتدى 

أشكركم​


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 ديسمبر 2009)

بابا سمير قال:


> فين الرد مفيش اى حاجة أنا طلبت اشتراكى لأكون مشرفا بالمنتدى
> 
> أشكركم​



*استاذى العزيز اولا بنشكرك على محبتك ورغبتك فى الخدمه وبالتأكيد ده شرف كبير لينا ولكن الاشراف فى المنتدى  له شروط يجب توافرها وليست بالعرض من قبل الاعضاء ولكنه بيكون بالاختيار من الاداره وبعد فتره كبيره من التواجد والمشاركات واحيانا بالمعرفه الشخصيه للعضو  فبنطلب منك بكل محبه ان تظل معنا وتضع ما شئت من مواضيعك للاستفاده منها وباذن المسيح يكون لك معنا مكان فى الاشراف عن قريب
ربنا معاك ويبارك حياتك *


----------



## عادل نسيم (23 ديسمبر 2009)

*الف مبروك ليكم جميعا" الأشراف الجديد مع سنة جديدة الرب يعضدكم ويساندكم دائما" في كل مجهوداتكم المبذولة من أجل السيد المسيح آمين*


----------



## هنرى شنودة (24 ديسمبر 2009)

رينا معاكم يقويكم


----------



## بابا سمير (24 ديسمبر 2009)

Thank you


----------



## fady kabu (24 ديسمبر 2009)

آنـ ـ ا عاوز ابقى مشرف وانا معايا الخبرة الازمة


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 ديسمبر 2009)

* الاشراف فى المنتدى له شروط يجب توافرها وليست بالعرض من قبل الاعضاء ولكنه بيكون بالاختيار من الاداره وبعد فتره كبيره من التواجد والمشاركات 
ربنا معاك ويبارك حياتك *


----------

